# Anybody got any advice on a good way to remove skin tags and surface moles?



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2015)

As the wife and I get older, it seems like these things pop up overnight. The wife and I both have them on our sides and backs real bad. I have about 20 taken off at my VA clinic so that I could wear my chain around my neck but am wondering if anyone might have an idea how to treat them at home. They aren't hurting anything, just look terrible. Thanks, Pappy


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 23, 2015)

Never ever cut them off yourself...  Never

I cut mine off..  I used a very sharp cuticle scissors..and after saying a prayer and holding my breath, I  pulled the tag up and snipped..  of course I cleaned it with alcohol first... then had a styptic pencil ready, but it didn't bleed..   So I put some antibiotic ointment and a bandaid on it and it was history. Of course I may not have if I were taking Coumadin or anything like that....

   DO NOT... I repeat DO NOT  try this at home... lol!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2015)

I must admit, QS, that I have thought about taking nail clippers and snip, snip away. Just don't have the courage to do it. Not covered under Medicare or my gap insurance.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 23, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I must admit, QS, that I have thought about taking nail clippers and snip, snip away. Just don't have the courage to do it. Not covered under Medicare or my gap insurance.



I understand.... I did it and was pretty surprised that it didn't really hurt... just a pinch... I did it really fast.. The tag is gone.    But I would never advise anyone else to do it..  That was my personal choice.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 23, 2015)

I had one of those gray cauliflower-like virus warts on my leg and tried home wart removers [Salicylic Acid (40%) and the home freezing kit]. It went away but always started coming back immediately. (Maybe I didn't do it right.)  Anyway, this summer I accidently scratched it off with my fingernail. It bled like crazy but hasn't come back yet (fingers crossed).  I will try it with the next one on purpose, but am not on blood thinner (yet).   Moles are a whole different story.  I wouldn't mess with them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 23, 2015)

No.. moles can be very vascular.. and can bleed badly.  Moles also should be removed and biopsied by an MD to be sure they are not cancer.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> ...    But I would never advise anyone else to do it..  That was my personal choice.



But why? Why do you not advise it, since it worked so well for you?

I've always had those damned tags, except mine are in my arm pits. I tried the cuticle-clipper method of snipping them off but mine bled, a lot. I was a bit fearful of doing it again.

I understand as Nancy mentioned that there are OTC preps that can freeze them off - might be a safer method. For me right now, as Pappy said, they aren't uncomfortable, just unsightly.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2015)

I am on a blood thinner, Xareto, for an A-Fib condition. This is reason enough to forget about the snip method.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 23, 2015)

I wouldn't mess with a mole, better left to a doctor to evaluate.  I've had numerous skin tags frozen off with liquid nitrogen by my health provider. The tags have not come back, so far.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 23, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> But why? Why do you not advise it, since it worked so well for you?
> 
> I've always had those damned tags, except mine are in my arm pits. I tried the cuticle-clipper method of snipping them off but mine bled, a lot. I was a bit fearful of doing it again.
> 
> I understand as Nancy mentioned that there are OTC preps that can freeze them off - might be a safer method. For me right now, as Pappy said, they aren't uncomfortable, just unsightly.



Because it is not ethical for me to give medical advise because of my profession.  However, I can relay what I have done on my own..


----------



## jujube (Jan 23, 2015)

I tried something I got at Walmart called Tag Away.  I used it for a while but got discouraged.  Maybe if I had used it longer???   Some of my skin tags come and go, and some are here for the long run.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 23, 2015)

I had mine frozen off by the doctor years ago.  They sell a product called Tagaway, but I think it's pricey (up to $30 ship included), and it supposed takes 3+ weeks to work...that's if it does work.  I never used it.

We had a friend who had a couple on his neck, and wanted to use the string method, of course he asked me to do it.  I used a very thin but strong sewing thread and carefully tied a knot around the skin tag, once it was properly placed near the base, I tightened it as much as possible.  He was very happy, as within a week or so, it dried up and fell off.  He said it was slightly uncomfortable, but well worth it.  You can also use dental floss.  I clean everything with rubbing alcohol before I do anything on the body.


----------



## Mike (Jan 23, 2015)

I heard/read somewhere that you can freeze them
with an ice cube before you chop them off, personally
I think that I would freeze a piece of metal, gets much
colder than ice, then cut.

But I also read read about the string/thread method and
to me that sound to be a more humane way to get rid of
them.

Mike.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 23, 2015)

I like the idea of the string method also... maybe the next one I get..  I'll try that


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 23, 2015)

I've removed them with nail clippers.  I sanitized them with alcohol first.  Little quick pain then it's lights out for that tag!


----------



## Kadee (Jan 23, 2015)

My husband had a nasty looking risen rough brown spot, it come up on his face almost overnight about the size of a 5 cent coin, the doctor said it was a wart and burned it off with the stuff they use for sun damage. 
It came back soon after ,and I read in a magazine that tea tree oil was good so I treated  it with that 3 times a day for about a week it cleared it and it has never come back.
I did see recently in the Sunday paper in the health section you can now get some sort of freezing stuff, sounded similar to wart treatment to treat skin tags which I also have


----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2015)

My wife has used Nu Skin, a type of liquid bandaid, on a couple of hers. It took a while but eventually dried up and came off. Good suggestions all and I thank you. Pappy


----------



## Mike (Jan 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I've removed them with nail clippers.  I sanitized them with alcohol first.  Little quick pain then it's lights out for that tag!



Why waste alcohol?

Mike.


----------



## chic (Jan 25, 2015)

My mom bought some skin tag remover at Whole Foods which dissolved her skin tags really quickly. That stuff worked super for her.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 25, 2015)

My dog Izzy had a big one by the corner of her eye.  My little doggie Murphy ate it off..   He just kept licking it and licking it and it went away.  Maybe I should hire him out?


----------



## oakapple (Jan 26, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I had mine frozen off by the doctor years ago. They sell a product called Tagaway, but I think it's pricey (up to $30 ship included), and it supposed takes 3+ weeks to work...that's if it does work. I never used it.
> 
> We had a friend who had a couple on his neck, and wanted to use the string method, of course he asked me to do it. I used a very thin but strong sewing thread and carefully tied a knot around the skin tag, once it was properly placed near the base, I tightened it as much as possible. He was very happy, as within a week or so, it dried up and fell off. He said it was slightly uncomfortable, but well worth it. You can also use dental floss. I clean everything with rubbing alcohol before I do anything on the body.



years ago, I got 2 of these skin tags on my neck and my doctor advised the tying with cotton method, which you can do yourself or ask someone to help you. It has to be tied tightly, but as SeaBreeze says, it does work. They never came back.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

Pappy said:


> As the wife and I get older, it seems like these things pop up overnight. The wife and I both have them on our sides and backs real bad. I have about 20 taken off at my VA clinic so that I could wear my chain around my neck but am wondering if anyone might have an idea how to treat them at home. They aren't hurting anything, just look terrible. Thanks, Pappy



I've gotten a couple here and there Pappy, and recently saw something on tv you might ask your doc about, Tag-Away I think it was called?  I also had a doc that went ahead and removed a mole on my back, not because of any reason other than I could have rubbed it off accidentally, plus she was sure to biopsy it, I think that's what they call it to check to make sure it isn't cancerous.  I guess they can just remove them, like your VA did, wish they could do that with my head, LOL!!  Just remove the damn thing, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

oakapple said:


> years ago, I got 2 of these skin tags on my neck and my doctor advised the tying with cotton method, which you can do yourself or ask someone to help you. It has to be tied tightly, but as SeaBreeze says, it does work. They never came back.



Yes, that's the stuff I saw on tv as well SB.  My doc took one off me by freezing it.  I think she gave me a local so maybe just cut it, not sure  I wonder if that tagaway works like a "smothering" type thing??  That wouldn't be so bad.  I could stand the prolonged thread thing, but whatever works  I do like the alternatives.  The only thing I might get concerned about is cancer, but a skin tag isn't usually cancerous, I don't think

Oh whoops, well, I meant to quote SB, but you gals were both on the same topic


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

Carolyn said:


> Gracie, my bull terrier has had the odd skin tag...and I've just let it be and then suddenly I've noticed, that voila, it's gone...


  I've seen things come and go like that, on my pets, as well as me.  Nice when that happens, breath a sigh of relief


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 26, 2015)

This was a thorough article I thought if anyone wants to read it.  Lots of causes, reasons etc.

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/understanding-tinnitus-basics


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 30, 2015)

Just found this on FB... 10 home remedies to remove skin tags

http://www.lovelivehealth.com/10-ho...utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=fb_skintags_dx_us


----------



## Georgia Lady (Jan 31, 2015)

Gee folks Medicare and insurance will cover a good Dermatologist.  Go get all taken off at once.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I've gotten a couple here and there Pappy, and recently saw something on tv you might ask your doc about, Tag-Away I think it was called?  I also had a doc that went ahead and removed a mole on my back, not because of any reason other than I could have rubbed it off accidentally, plus she was sure to biopsy it, I think that's what they call it to check to make sure it isn't cancerous.  I guess they can just remove them, like your VA did, wish they could do that with my head, LOL!!  Just remove the damn thing, LOL!!



As seen on TV section, in our local CVS drug store, has the Tag a Way. It basically has the same stuff that New Skin has at a fourth of the cost. I have so many that I'd have to apply so much it wouldn't be worth it. Medicare won't cover it and neither will my supplement unless the doctor tests for cancer. I might try the freezing method and see if that works.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 1, 2015)

Georgia Lady said:


> Gee folks Medicare and insurance will cover a good Dermatologist.  Go get all taken off at once.



Wow, that's awesome!  I didn't think Medicare would cover a dermatologist? I will have to look up the procedure.  I don't have any now, I had a tiny one, can't remember where it even was.  Anyway, good info Georgia!! Thank you, denise


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 2, 2015)

I just clipped a tag last night that was annoying me.  They really don't hurt when clipped and I've never had one bleed more than a small drop or so.  None of the tags that I've clipped with nail clippers have ever returned.

On the other hand, if I wanted a mole removed I'd see a doctor and have it properly removed.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2020)

If you can access them yourself tie them off at the base and leave the string on and in a couple days you will see them turn black and simply fall off. Zero pain. I had great success with oregano oil however it was effective only on the round hard tags and not effective at all for the flat soft tags. If you go the Oregano oil route apply carefully to the tag avoiding contact with the area surrounding it as it causes the skin to redden but it is only temporary. A skin tag is nothing more than dead skin.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2020)

Mike said:


> I heard/read somewhere that you can freeze them
> with an ice cube before you chop them off, personally
> I think that I would freeze a piece of metal, gets much
> colder than ice, then cut.
> ...


Regular ice won't work. Dry ice makes them die on contact that is what derms use.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 30, 2020)

See my post below.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2020)

I cut my skin tabs off with fingernail clippers and put alcohol on them.  You might try putting vaseline on the moles.  Keep it covered.  My husband got rid of one of his that way.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 30, 2020)

I used a tool called DinHand and it is very easy and works $19.00. Just place a rubber washer on to the stem and roll it down to the bottom which is located on top of the skin tag until it rolls off on to the skin tag and leave it there for a few days.
https://www.ebay.com/p/13034243726


----------

